# tandeta, rupieć, dziadostwo...



## Aerio

Hello everyone,

I would like to know the differences between the Polish words tandeta, rupieć, dziadostwo, and bubel (more similar words are appreciated if possible). 
I am aware that gówno is a vulgar term for the above (though perhaps not interchangeable).

Which are interchangeable, and which have more defined, specific uses?


----------



## .Jordi.

Aerio said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I would like to know the differences between the Polish words tandeta, rupieć, dziadostwo, and bubel (more similar words are appreciated if possible).
> I am aware that gówno is a vulgar term for the above (though perhaps not interchangeable).
> 
> Which are interchangeable, and which have more defined, specific uses?



Witaj, Aerio!

Bardzo trudne pytania zadajesz ,
ale na to spróbuję jakoś odpowiedzieć.
Otóż wszystkie one mają jedną negatywną cechę wspólną związaną z ich jakością (pojmowaną w różnoraki sposób), zwróć uwagę na podkreślone przeze mnie odpowiednie definicje:

*rupieć* *1. *_pot._ «zniszczony, bezużyteczny przedmiot»
*2. *_pot._ «zdezelowany samochód»
*3. *_lekcew._ «o starym, niedołężnym człowieku»
*4. *_pot._ «nieaktualna myśl, idea, utwór itp.»

*tandeta* *1. *_pogard._ «rzeczy tanie, niedbale wykonane lub bez wartości»
*2. *_daw._ «miejsce handlu starymi rzeczami, sprzedawanymi okazyjnie»



*dziadostwo* *1. *_pogard._ «o czymś lichym, tandetnym»
*2. *_pogard._ «o ludziach biednych lub niepoważanych»
*3. *_pot._ «życie w biedzie»
*4. *_pot._ «gromada żebraków»

*bubel* «towar złej jakości»


Z tych wszystkich wyrazów bubel ma najbardziej ograniczoną łaczliwość leksykalną, zaś pozostałych można raczej używać wymiennie. Choć trzeba pamiętać o pewnych różnicach znaczeniowych, które po wymianie zachodzą. Istotna jest także natura nazywanego obiektu - rzeczy materialne mogą być dziadostwem, tandetą, rupieciem albo bublem, ale np. muzyka może być już tylko tandetą (ew. dziadostwem, choć jakoś lepiej by mi brzmiało użycia przymiotnika, czyli _tandetna muzyka_, _dziadowska muzyka_).
Od siebie tylko dodam, a propos tych definicji, że czwarte znaczenie słowa ,,rupieć" jest już raczej nieaktualne i nie używa się go w tym sensie.
A jeśli chodzi o wyrazy podobne, to możemy wskazać np.: rzęch, śmieć, badziewie, chłam, szajs. Chwilowo inne mi do głowy nie przychodzą 

Pozdrawiam,

- J


----------



## Thomas1

Ja rozumiem te słowa tak (bez spoglądania na definicje w poście powyżej):
Rupieć to coś co już masz, coś co jest w złym stanie, często zepsute. Można też powiedzieć że ktoś ma pełno rupieci w pokoju, na podwórku, etc. co oznacza, że ta osoba ma zagracone pomieszczenie niepotrzebnymi rzeczami (często nienadającymi się do użytku). Rupieć jest również używany kiedy chcemy powiedzieć, że ktoś ma bałagan, np. w pokoju, mimo, że rzeczy, które są w nim porozrzucane są sprawne, jest to użycie nacechowane pejoratywnie.

Tandeta oznacza coś co może być fabrycznie nowe, ale jakość wykonania, materiały, często wygląd tej rzeczy pozwalają się domyśleć, że nie będzie ona sprawna przez długi czas.

Dziadostwo, chyba najbardziej ogólne ze słów, które podałeś, można je użyć np. kiedy kupiłeś coś co nie działa tak jak powinno _(ale) dziadostwo_.

Bubel, to rzecz po której od razu widać, że jest wadliwa, ostatnio to słowo jest również używane w odniesieniu do ustaw prawnych. 

Do podanych przez Jordiego synonimów dorzuciłbym jeszcze grat.

Wydaje mi się że _gówno  _może być używane wymiennie z _tandetą, dziadostwem _i_ bublem_ i jest najbardziej dosadne z całej czwórki.


Tom


----------



## .Jordi.

Zdecydowanie Twoje definicje są o niebo lepsze od tych PWN-owskich .

Jedno tylko mnie zastanawia:


> Rupieć jest również używany kiedy chcemy powiedzieć, że ktoś ma bałagan, np. w pokoju, mimo, że rzeczy, które są w nim porozrzucane są sprawne, jest to użycie nacechowane pejoratywnie.


Naprawdę w takim znaczeniu (jako synonimu _bałaganu_) użyłbyś tego słowa? Może to jakieś użycie regionalne?



> Wydaje mi się że _gówno  _może być używane wymiennie z _tandetą, dziadostwem _i_ bublem_ i jest najbardziej dosadne z całej czwórki.


Jeszcze do głowy mi przyszły słowa: _śmieć oraz - _najwulgarniejsze ze wszystkich chyba - _chujostwo.

_- J._


PS Gratuluję 5000 postów 
_


----------



## Oletta

Another synonymous words for _tandeta, rupieć, dziadostwo _are _badziewie, lipa, do kitu _(but do mind that the latter is not a noun), for more context see here: http://www.miejski.pl/slowo-Badziewie


----------



## Thomas1

.Jordi. said:


> Zdecydowanie Twoje definicje są o niebo lepsze od tych PWN-owskich .
> 
> Jedno tylko mnie zastanawia:
> 
> Naprawdę w takim znaczeniu (jako synonimu _bałaganu_) użyłbyś tego słowa? Może to jakieś użycie regionalne?


Dobrze, że zwróciłeś na to uwagę. To może być nie tyle użycie regionalne co specyficzne dla mojej rodziny, np: w pokoju leży pełno zabawek i różnych innych rzeczy porozrzucanych po całym pokoju: _postprzątaj (wreszcie) tą rupieciarnię/te rupiecie_.  Często już tego nie słyszę. 



> _
> PS Gratuluję 5000 postów
> _


Dzięki.


----------



## Aerio

In regards to the words _rzęch, śmieć, badziewie, chłam, lipa, do kitu, _and _szajs_, are any of them used frequently, or as slang? 
I can tell that _szajs_ comes from German, and the _śmieć_ most likely is related to _śmiecie_?

Dziękuję bardzo za odpowiedzi! (did I conjugate _odpowied__ź_correctly?--my przypadki are in a mess, really...)


----------



## slavian1

_"szit" _is another one.


----------



## Thomas1

Aerio said:


> In regards to the words _rzęch, śmieć, badziewie, chłam, lipa, do kitu, _and _szajs_, are any of them used frequently, or as slang?
> I can tell that _szajs_ comes from German, and the _śmieć_ most likely is related to _śmiecie_?


I think it depends on the people you are around. From these I most often hear lipa which is the most versatile. Their bluntness is also different IMHO.


Aerio said:


> Dziękuję bardzo za odpowiedzi! (did I conjugate _odpowied__ź_correctly?--my przypadki are in a mess, really...)


----------



## arturolczykowski

>Dobrze, że zwróciłeś na to uwagę. To może być nie tyle użycie regionalne co specyficzne dla mojej rodziny, np: w pokoju leży pełno zabawek i różnych innych rzeczy porozrzucanych po całym pokoju: _postprzątaj (wreszcie) tą rupieciarnię/te rupiecie_.  Często już tego nie słyszę. 


Rupieciarnia jako okreslenie balaganu jest jak najbardziej ok, przynajmniej tak mowilo sie tez w moim domu...


----------



## Marga H

Jest jeszcze _barachło _- rzadko używane, ale jakże wdzięczne określenie czegoś mało wartościowego .


----------



## jazyk

> _"szit" _is another one.


Szit isn`t a possible spelling in Polish, right? Shouldn`t it be szyt?


----------



## Thomas1

jazyk said:


> Szit isn`t a possible spelling in Polish, right? Shouldn`t it be szyt?


I don't know about the possibility, Jazyk, but this is the spelling I would use too, I have never seen _szyt_.

Tom

EDIT: właśnie znalazłem faken szit.


----------



## jazyk

Ale nie znam żadnych innych polskich słów, które mają szi. To jest zawsze szy lub si.


----------



## Oletta

Witaj Jazyk, tak, zgadzam sie z Thomasem. Polacy nie odróżniają w wymowie krótkiego i długiego "i", tak jak Anglicy, dlatego też Polacy wymawiają wyraz "shit" jako "sheet", przy okazji sa kulturalni i nie klną.

pozdr
Ola

PS. Stąd pisownia jest "szit" a nie "szyt". Jest to angielskie słowo i inaczej jakoś nam nie pasuje.... co innego lingwiście który zwraca uwagę na niuanse językowe.


----------



## Thomas1

Reguła o której mówisz wydaje się trafna, bo ja też nie znam innych słów, a przynajmniej teraz żadne nie przychodzą mi do głowy (może za wyjątkiem "szisz", które jest również zapożyczeniem), w których mielibyśmy "i" po "sz." Trzeba jednak wziąć pod uwagę, że słowo jako takie nie występuje w słowniku języka polskiego, pomijając fakt, że brzmi ono nienajlepiej moim zdaniem, a pisownia została zaczerpnięta z angielskiego "shit".

Tom


----------

